# Die Geforce GTX 1050 (Ti)... - Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die Geforce GTX 1050 (Ti)... - Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Die Geforce GTX 1050 (Ti) ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die Geforce GTX 1050 (Ti)... - Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## matty2580 (29. Oktober 2016)

PCGH-P. Reuther schrieb:


> ...deutlich überzeugender als die doch  arg lahme RX 460. Mir erscheint allerdings der Preis aktuell ein wenig  hoch, für nur ein paar Kröten mehr bekommt man schon ordentliche  RX-470/4G-Varianten. Das ist gerade mal ein Aufpreis von knapp 20 % für  einen prozentual deutlich größeren Performance-Zuwachs. Sollte der Preis  aber noch um ein paar Euro fallen, ist die GTX 1050 Ti eine wirklich  gute Karte für's Geld.


Ja, die Karte muss noch ca. 20€ im Preis fallen, um interessant zu werden.

Wie man an euren Kommentaren sehen kann, hat die RX 460 der Redaktion nicht wirklich gut gefallen.
Schade das der Vollausbau von P11 Apple vorbehalten ist.



PCGH-D. Waadt schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht wird sich das in einigen  Jahren ändern, wenn die Nvidia-Grafikkarten mit der Nummer "6" im Namen  bei 500 Euro losgehen


Zutrauen würde ich das Nvidia auch noch.
Und ich bin immer noch darüber erstaunt, wie gut sich die Konsumenten melken lassen.
also dass Nvidia mit der Preispolitik durch kommt.
Irgendwann muss doch bei einigen mal die Schmerzgrenze erreicht sein? ^^


----------



## Palmdale (29. Oktober 2016)

Tja, einigermaßen gut getroffen, den Sweet Spot zwischen 460 und 470. Das 



matty2580 schrieb:


> ...
> Schade das der Vollausbau von P11 Apple vorbehalten ist.
> ...



kann man nur unterstreichen, hat man allerdings schon früher bei TongaXT gemacht, welcher optimal gepasst hätte und sehnlichst erwartet wurde. Schade, dass Vega noch dauert und schade, dass man quasi für High-End ohne Sli und CF schlichtweg auf Nvidia zurückgreifen muss.

Daher ist...



matty2580 schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich bin immer noch darüber erstaunt, wie gut sich die Konsumenten melken lassen.
> also dass Nvidia mit der Preispolitik durch kommt.
> Irgendwann muss doch bei einigen mal die Schmerzgrenze erreicht sein? ^^



auch der falsche Ansatz im Denken. Der Konsument in diesen Spähren ist schlichtweg alternativlos. Wenn ich mal für mich sprech, die 100€ mehr oder weniger jucken mich nicht, es ist mein Hobby. Wers nicht will, kaufts halt nicht. Da es offensichtlich genügend Leute kaufen unterstreicht den vorhandenen Bedarf, den AMD (mal wieder) verpennt. Kennt man ja aus der CPU-Branche (oberhalb von 150€ gibts nur Intel) und Käuferschaft zurück zu gewinnen, wenn man dann endlich mal adäquate Produkte anbietet ist schwieriger als wenn man sie seit jeher an sich gebunden hätte. 

Wer jetzt die 1070, 1080, 1080Ti (da wär ich dann dabei) oder die Titan gekauft hat, wird nicht wirklich 2017 auf AMD wechseln. Allerdings ist dann zumindest das verständlichere Produkt-Setup zu begrüßen, da den nicht IT-Nerd die 3xxer Serie und Fury vielleicht verwirrte. Man mag bei Nvidia über die Preise sicherlich diskutieren können, aber bis auf die 1060 3G is das aktuelle Roundup mMn gut gestaffelt.


----------



## Pumpi (29. Oktober 2016)

Schmerzgrenze ? Betriebskosten ? Gute Stichwörter.

Erstaunlichwereise finde ich die Preisgestaltung im Highend, wo NV Konkurrenzlos ist (1070/1080), sehr fair. Mal abgesehen von dem Testbalon TitanX. Die 1050Ti ist imho zu teuer.

Warum ? Für einen HTPC oder ähnliches ist die Ti ja nicht verkehrt. Wenn es halt klein, effizient und "stark" sein soll. Nur kaufe ich, und vermutlich auch über 90% aller anderen Grafikkartenkäufer, eine Grafikkarte für einen Gamer-PC. Nun kostet eine ordentliche Gamer-PC Grundausstattung aber schon mindestens 500€ ! Die Basiskarte (Ti) weitere 150€. Nun kann ich mir überlegen weitere 50€ auszugeben um mein System um sagen wir mal 30% zu beschleunigen (470). Das heißt im Klartext ich gebe circa 8% mehr aus für meinen Gaming-PC und beschleunige dieses 650€ Konstrukt um sagenhafte 30% !!!

Wer diese  Mehrausgabe für seinen Gaming-PC nicht tätigt hat in meinen Augen, mit Verlaub, schlicht einen an der Waffel. 150 Watt kriegt man gut gekühlt, wenn man wie ich einen schlechten p10 Chip erwischt hat muss man halt das OC weglassen, bringt eh nicht viel.

Wer die Kohle hat und ein Gamer-PC haben möchte sollte es so gut wie möglich auf Graka Seite machen, schon um der Basisinvestition einen Sinn zu geben. Heißt für mich : Nach Möglichkeit mindestens bis GTX 1070 rauf gehen, weil das P/L bis dahin einfach stimmt. GTX 1080 macht bei sehr guten/teuren Basissystemen natürlich auch Sinn.


----------



## Palmdale (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin da ganz bei dir, Pumpi. Allerdings muss man das "ich kann mir nicht mehr leisten" gebetsmühlenartig in den CPU-Threads lesen wo ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen kann, sich einen AMD Prozessor Stand jetzt zu kaufen (insbesondere eigentlich die ganze Zeit seit Einführung von Bulldozer). So gesehen wäre nämlich die Argumentation identisch und ja, es würde in beiden Fällen Sinn machen, den Aufpreis zu bezahlen ob der in Aussicht stehenden Zugewinne. Sowohl vom FX83xx auf die i5 4460 oder gleich der 6500.

In gleichem Licht erstrahlt wohl die Frage, weshalb man die derzeit auf der Titelseite behandelte 1070 Xtreme Gaming von Gigabyte kaufen sollte, wenn doch mit wenigen Euro mehr die 1080er greifbar sind. Bei der 1050Ti kann man vielleicht noch durch warten den ein oder anderen Euro sparen, wenn sich das Feld eingependelt hat. Oder der geneigte Konsument fühlt sich je nach Gusto und Vorinvestitionen im Nvidia Ökosystem wohler (Physx Spiele ggf. durch Batman Fan und G-Sync Monitor zuhause). Die alleinige Preis/Leistungsgeschichte isses ja meist net.


----------



## Schinken (29. Oktober 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Schmerzgrenze ? Betriebskosten ? Gute Stichwörter.
> 
> Erstaunlichwereise finde ich die Preisgestaltung im Highend, wo NV Konkurrenzlos ist (1070/1080), sehr fair. Mal abgesehen von dem Testbalon TitanX. Die 1050Ti ist imho zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Den Preisaufschlag zum Gesamtpreis in Verhältnis zu setzen, den (Grafik-)Performance-Gewinn aber 1:1 aufs Gesamtsystem übertragen ist aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung. 30% schnellere Grafikkarte ist nicht gleich 30% schnelleres Gesamtsystem. 

Tendenziell stimme ich dir aber zu, die 470 kostet eben keine 30% mehr, deshalb würde man P/L mäßig besser mit ihr fahren.


----------



## KrHome (30. Oktober 2016)

Schinken schrieb:


> Den Preisaufschlag zum Gesamtpreis in Verhältnis zu setzen, den (Grafik-)Performance-Gewinn aber 1:1 aufs Gesamtsystem übertragen ist aber eine Milchmädchenrechnung.


Man könnte auch einfach sagen die 1050Ti ist die klassische Media Markt / Aldi Komplett PC Karte. Genau das hat Pumpi wohl gemeint. Kein Mesch bei Verstand steck sich sowas in einen Budget-Gaming PC. Es ist zigfach sinnvoller anderswo zu sparen (30 Euro Gehäuse, 50 Euro Board, keine SSD, 100 Euro Monitor etc.).



> 30% schnellere Grafikkarte ist nicht gleich 30% schnelleres Gesamtsystem.


In der Performanceklassse der 1050Ti limitiert praktisch nie die CPU, daher ist diese Aussage im vorliegenden Kontext Unsinn/irrelevant/praxisfern. Die absolute Minderheit der Zielgruppe dürfte eine so alte Gurken-CPU haben, dass eine 470 kaum Mehrwert bringt.


----------



## mannefix (30. Oktober 2016)

Bin  teilweise  enttäuscht von den Kommentaren! Ist euch eigentlich klar was mit der 1050 TI vor euch liegt? Praktisch eine  GTX 770 (2GB) mit 75 Watt! Genial.
Ein Meisterstück. Die GTX 770 wird mit Verbauch 230 Watt deklariert. Die 770 ist ca. 2,5 Jahre auf dem Markt.
Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr positiv, denn ich liebe leise Systeme. Und 75 Watt, die kriegt man relativ leicht aus dem (kleinsten) Gehäuse. Und Zocken geht natürlich auch,
Ultra braucht man halt nicht (Tja, in der PCGH steht praktisch alles, nicht nur die Sache mit Niveau als Wärmeleitpaste). Da schlägst doch 13K!
Also Jungs, auch wenn wir alle High End haben wollen, die Karte ist ein kleines Wunder.

Achso, Spulenfiepen haben diese kleinen Wunderwerke alle(!!). Ich finde das ab und zu nervig. Mir ist da nicht klar, wie und wann ihr da beim 0,1 Sone PC (einer meiner PCGH Lieblingsartikel) gemessen habt.


----------



## Schinken (30. Oktober 2016)

KrHome schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach sagen die 1050Ti ist die klassische Media Markt / Aldi Komplett PC Karte. Genau das hat Pumpi wohl gemeint. Kein Mesch bei Verstand steck sich sowas in einen Budget-Gaming PC. Es ist zigfach sinnvoller anderswo zu sparen (30 Euro Gehäuse, 50 Euro Board, keine SSD, 100 Euro Monitor etc.).
> 
> 
> In der Performanceklassse der 1050Ti limitiert praktisch nie die CPU, daher ist diese Aussage im vorliegenden Kontext Unsinn/irrelevant/praxisfern. Die absolute Minderheit der Zielgruppe dürfte eine so alte Gurken-CPU haben, dass eine 470 kaum Mehrwert bringt.



Wenn er ne Rechnung aufmacht die nicht stimmt finde ich das relevant. Es ist einfach schlechter Stil mit zwei nicht vergleichbaren Werten Vergleiche anzustellen um seine Argumentation zu untermauern.

Es stimmt halt einfach nicht das eine 30% schnellere GraKa zzu einem 30% schnellerem System führt. Nie. Das liest und sieht und auch in jeder Ausgabe PCGH . Trotzdem hast du sicher recht, der Performancegewinn dürfte fast bei 30% liegen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2016)

mannefix schrieb:


> ...



Der Vergleich mit einer GTX960 würde besser passen und dann sieht es auch nicht mehr so spektakulär aus.


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde die 1050 Ti durchaus sehr interessant.
In meinem Daily Desktop werkelt im Moment noch eine 750 Ti, welche für casual Spiele wie MMOs in 1080p noch ausreicht.
Allerdings müssen Gute Partnerkarten wie zb die MSI Gaming noch ein wenig im Preis sinken, wenn sie sich bei 150€ einpegelt würde ich wohl zuschlagen und meine 750 Ti in Rente schicken.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. November 2016)

"Hmm, was wohl so eine kleine 1050 als Physiker leistet ... ?" - Ich bin gespannt auf den Test, Raffael Vötter


----------

